# [Encyclopdie] Les batteries des portables Mac



## macinside (21 Mai 2004)

Voici un sujet généraliste sur les batteries (une question qui revient très souvent)

 1°) ou trouver des batteries d'iBook/PowerBook/MacBook/MacBook Pro ?

Tout dépend de votre machine. Pour les machines les plus récentes, le plus simple est soit  l'AppleStore, soit les revendeurs et/ou centres de maintenance (attention les tarifications entre un revendeur et un centre de maintenance peuvent varier du simple au double)

-pour un PowerBook G4 12" Alu c'est ici 

-pour un PowerBook G4 15" Alu c'est ici 

-pour un PowerBook G4 17" Alu  c'est ici 

-pour un iBook Dual USB (G3/G4) a écran 12"  c'est ici 

-pour un iBook Dual USB (G3/G4) a écran 14"  c'est ici 

-pour un MacBook 13 pouces : c'est ici pour la batterie blanche et et la pour la version noir 

-pour un MacBook Pro 15" : c'est ici 

-pour un MacBook Pro 17" : c'est ici 

-pour un PowerBook G4 titatium la batterie est uniquement disponible dans les centres de maintenance agréés Apple (avec des délais variable) ou en compatible (voir ci-dessous)

- pour les portables plus ancien  vous devrez chercher ici


----------



## macinside (21 Mai 2004)

2°) que faire à la première utilisation de ma batterie ?

La première chose à faire absolument, c'est une calibration de la batterie. Pour ça vous devez en premier lieu effectuer une charge complète de cette batterie (machine allumée ou éteinte, peu importe), puis débrancher l'adaptateur secteur et enfin utiliser la machine jusqu'à l'extinction. 
Cette opération est a reproduire de façon régulière (une a 2 fois par mois) 

 3°) que faire de mon ancienne batterie ? 

- si elle vous été changée par Apple (sous garantie, via Apple Assistance), vous devrez la renvoyer.
- si vous l'avez achetée séparément, ne la jetez surtout pas ! (c'est extrêmement polluant et elle exploserait à l'incinération). Donc, soit vous la laissez a votre revendeur qui a l'obligation de la récupérer si vous lui en achetez une neuve (et normalement doit aussi récupérer les batteries des marques qu'il représente, même si vous ne lui en achetez pas ). Soit vous la déposez dans des containers prévus pour la récupération des batteries (attention, pas avec les containers pour pile).


----------



## macinside (21 Mai 2004)

4°) quelle est la durée de vie d'une batterie ?

- voilà la question la plus fréquente ! Ce qu'il faut savoir, c'est qu'une batterie est un ensemble d'éléments chimiques qui se dégradent avec le temps, que l'on s'en  serve ou pas.

- la durée de vie d'une batterie est extrêmement variable, tout dépendra de son utilisation. Mais on peut généralement la situer entre 6 mois pour une utilisation intensive et 3 ans pour une utilisation occasionnelle, en faisait régulièrement  des calibrations. Mais quoi que vous fassiez, ayez bien à l'esprit que votre batterie s'usera inévitablement.

5°) quelle précaution prendre ? je dois enlever ma batterie quand je ne m'en sert pas ?

- avec les batterie lihium-ion actuelle, il n'y a pas de précaution a prendre, hormis les calibrations. En revanche, cela ne sert à rien de retirer la batterie de son ordinateur. Elle s'usera même si vous la laissez dans un placard (certes moins vite mais elle s'usera quand même). De plus, votre portable sera déséquilibré (le positionnement de la batterie n'est pas anodin).


----------



## macinside (21 Mai 2004)

6&#176 Quelle est la garantie des batteries ?

- elle varie en fonction des fabricants, mais elle est syst&#233;matiquement de 1 an. Pourquoi ? Car les batteries sont des pi&#232;ces d'usure et, comme dit plus haut, elles s'usent quoi que l'on fasse, c'est in&#233;vitable ! Pour Apple, les batteries des iBook et PowerBook sont garanties 1 an qu'il y ait un contrat AppleCare ou pas sur la machine. Au del&#224; c'est au bon vouloir d'AppleCare.


----------



## golf (10 Juillet 2004)

7°) Portables, iPods...
Sur cette page Apple nous parle de ses batteries...



> Les batteries rechargeables lithium-ion constituent à l?heure actuelle la meilleure solution pour garantir des performances optimales à votre PowerBook, iBook ou iPod. Vous pouvez également trouver ce genre de batterie dans des périphériques tels que des téléphones mobiles et des PDA. Les batteries Apple partagent les mêmes caractéristiques que ces batteries. A l?instar des autres batteries rechargeables, celles-ci peuvent au bout du compte nécessiter un remplacement.
> ...



Technologie standard...






Recharge standard...





Ici, la page destinée aux batteries des portables...
Comment optimiser l'utilisation des charges...


 


Ici, la page destinée aux batteries des iPods... 

A lire absolument


----------



## macinside (19 Août 2004)

8°) Apple a mis en place un programme d'échange pour certaines batteries de PowerBook G4 15" Alu et iBook G4 12". À consulter


----------



## macinside (10 Janvier 2006)

9&#176 Apple a mis a disposition une mise du contr&#244;leur de la batterie de certain PowerBook G4 Alu 15" et plus particuli&#232;rement ceux muni d'un superdrive double couche (c'est ici pour obtenir la mise a jour). Attention cette mise a jour doit &#234;tre fait avec un adaptateur secteur 65W  brancher a la machine, cette mise a jour est utile si vous avez acheter l'une de ces machines et dont la batterie ne charge pas


----------



## macinside (24 Août 2006)

10&#176 Apple a mis un ligne un programme de rappel massif de batterie d'ibook G4 12" et de PowerBook G4, tout ce passe uniquement par internet pour les demandes de remplacement


----------



## macinside (11 Décembre 2006)

11&#176 voici les listes de diff&#233;rent programmes d'&#233;change de batterie d'Apple

-Pour les iBook
-Pour les PowerBook
-Pour les MacBook Pro


----------



## macinside (1 Janvier 2007)

12&#176 un petit utilitaire bien pratique pour v&#233;rifier la charge de votre batterie : 

Coconut Battery

des informations similaire sont disponible (A partir de Mac OS X.4) dans information systeme Apple > onglet Alimentation


----------



## macinside (20 Janvier 2007)

13&#176 un bel article sur accumulateur lithium chez wikipedia   (tr&#232;s int&#233;ressant surtout sur les dur&#233;es de vie des diff&#233;rents type de batterie lithium  )


----------



## macinside (28 Avril 2007)

14°) une mise a jour des batteries des MacBook et MacBook Pro en disponible en version 1.2, si malgré la mise a jour vous avez toujours des problèmes avec votre MacBook ou MacBook Pro, veuillez vous rendre avec votre machine dans un centre de maintenance agrée Apple pour un "éventuel" échange de batterie si c'est elle qui pose problème (valable aussi si votre machine est hors garantie)


----------

